
Yoga guru Ramdev launches a messaging app Kimbho to take on Whatsapp in India - bevenky
https://www.financialexpress.com/industry/technology/baba-ramdev-takes-on-whatsapp-after-patanjali-sim-launches-kimbho-desi-messaging-app/1187414/
======
achow
Patanjali's Kimbho taken down from Play Store; major security flaws discovered
in first few hours.

[https://www.businesstoday.in/technology/news/patanjali-
kimbh...](https://www.businesstoday.in/technology/news/patanjali-kimbho-taken-
down-play-store-major-security-flaws/story/278137.html)

